
The Internet Was Built for This - eastdakota
https://www.cloudflare.com/builtforthis
======
uyuioi
Not happy at all to see that cloudflare has aggregated averages of data usage
by search type.

Don’t look through people’s private traffic.

~~~
kick
_Not happy at all to see that cloudflare has aggregated averages of data usage
by search type._

They don't, though.

~~~
jgrahamc
Correct. This isn't looking through traffic for search information. It's just
aggregates based on traffic volumes to our customers' properties. So based on
their domain and nothing else.

